# Soldering battery packs



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

On the label of 3300's it says do not solder to battery directly. If that's the case how is everyone assembling them with battery bars?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Thats just a cover your @__ statement by the manufacture. You will find no manufacture recomends doing what RC racers do to batteries.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

patcollins said:


> Thats just a cover your @__ statement by the manufacture. You will find no manufacture recomends doing what RC racers do to batteries.


 exactly what he said, So if you go and over heat the cell and it blows up they are not responsable. I am sure back in the day some one tryed to sue for a batterie blowing up in there face when they where soldering


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

This isn't from soldering but still interesting. http://www.teampowerpush.com/warning.html


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

Part of the problem is that the cell vent is right under the positive plate. If the cell vent is damaged from too much heat the cell can build up too much pressure.

THe warning is there just like the surgeon generals warning for cigarettes. Tobacco causes cancer but tobacco companies are not responsible.
Batteries are zapped and soldered but battery manufacturers are not responsible.
If you want to play I guess you have to take your chances.


----------

